# Joey's Journal



## JoeyB (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought I'd start a journal so I could get some help with my training and basically some input on how I'm doing

So here it goes

*Stats:*

Age: 20
Height: 5'11
Weight: 147 pounds (as of Today December 13th 2005)

*Background:*

I've been working out since I was about 17 on andoff, I only recently started a regimented mon - fri program, going from a  one day on one day off program.

I've never had a strict diet but I've tried protein powders before. At present I take 5g of glutamine in the morning 5 after workout and 5 at night.

*Typical Daily Diet:*

_Morning:_
1 Centrum Multivitamin
2 Omega 3-6-9 caplets
5g of glutamine
Bowl of Fiber Cereal with Skim Lactait
Coffee w/ 2splenda packets

_Lunch:_
Beef or Chicken Stir Fry with Vegetables (usually brocolli+onions or cabbage+walnuts)
or
Microwave Chicken Penne Dinner
113g 1% yogurt
apple
100ml applesauce
500ml water
6 baby cookies (arrowroot)

_Post Workout:_
5g of glutamine
Mesotech Protein bar

_Snack:_
Mixed Nuts

_Dinner:_
Steak or Chicken or or Fish + Vegetables (brocolli/onions/redpeppers/cabbage)
Spaghetti
(If I'm at work then a repeat of the lunch meal with a microwave dinner is probable)

_Before bed:_
5g of glutamine

*Workout:*
I do abs 3 times a week every other day it consists of:

3x25 Lying Leg Hip Raise
3x25 Crunch Up
3x25 V-Up
3x15 Side Bend

_Mon (Chest):_
10 min warmup (Bike)
10 min stretch
Ab Workout
3x21 pushups
3x8 Chest Press (Machine) (112)
3x8 Incline Press (Machine) (112)
3x8 Chest Fly (150)

_Tuesday (Back): _
10 min warmup (Bike)
10 min stretch
3x5 Pullups
3x8 Seated Row (112)
3x8 Lat Pulldown (125)
3x8 T-Bar Row (75)

_Wednesday (Shoulders): _
10 min warmup (Bike)
10 min stretch
Ab workout
3x8 Arnold dumbell press (30)
3x8 Lateral Raise (17.5)
3x8 Front Raise (15)

_Thursday (Biceps/Triceps): _
10 min warmup (Bike)
10 min stretch
3x8 Curl Machine (112)
3x8 Hammer Curl (30)
3x8 Cable Curl (125)
3x8 Tricep Pushdown (137)

_Friday (Cardio): _
45min Bike
10min stretch
Ab workout

Sat/Sund: Rest

I'd like to bulk up and was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on my workout as well as the diet I have to do this. I'm getting protein powder this weekend. 

I've also been having lots of pain in my hip flexors, not sure if I'm stretching enough or if its something else. It's been happening for a while so I went to the doc and he gave me an anti-inflamm. When I take that or IB Prof the pain goes away otherwise nope. 

Ideas?

Critique is welcome and enjoyed. Thanks


----------



## JoeyB (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry about the double posts, not sure what happened there


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Brother Joey, not trying to be a pain, but that looks like ALOT of volume to me!!! Can you mabe cut down on the sets, and insert off days in between? Like this:
Monday - Chest/Back
Tuesday - Off
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - Off
Friday - Delts/Biceps/Triceps
Saturday & Sunday Off
Repeat routine on Monday!!!
Just trying to help, not wanting to upset you my Friend!!!
Also, if your Bulking, I would steer clear of cardio!!! Or keep it to a minimum!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Legs?  When do you workout legs?


----------



## JoeyB (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel: No thank you very much! I appreciate your input as I'm really new to having outside support with my training.

TripleThreat: I thought the cardio I'm doing would be enough for my legs..no?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

JoeyB said:
			
		

> I thought the cardio I'm doing would be enough for my legs..no?



It will keep them skinny, if that's what you want.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

Thats why I put legs in there!!! You MUST work legs, and work them HARD, if you want to get size!!!


----------



## JoeyB (Dec 13, 2005)

Recommendations on that then?

Are my other excercises ok?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

JoeyB said:
			
		

> Recommendations on that then?
> 
> Are my other excercises ok?


Monday - Chest/Back
Tuesday - Off
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - Off
Friday - Delts/Biceps/Triceps
Saturday & Sunday Off
I would pick 3-4 exercises per body part, the bigger ones (Chest/Back/Legs) I would go with 4, the smaller ones (Delts/Biceps/Triceps) I would go with 3, and do 2 sets for each in the 6-8 rep range!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

That is certainly an excellent start.  Try Archangel's suggestion for 3-4 weeks and see what results you get.  You can always change it later if you don't like it.  In fact, people always change their routine at some point, since the body will adapt to one set routine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, why do you have 3 journals.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

At your age if you don't work legs you might as well not wo. Take advantage of your youth   Squats build more than legs.

Oh and everything looks like a lot of volume to Archangel


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> At your age if you don't work legs you might as well not wo. Take advantage of your youth   Squats build more than legs.


  Excellent input my Friend!!!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh and everything looks like a lot of volume to Archangel


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, on chest day, get rid of the machines as much as possible... Do BB and DB presses, but be sure to start out light until you get a feel for it, and ask for a spotter if you're uncertain.

It'd probably be a good idea to start deadlifts on back day as well, but again be sure to start light... On deadlifts, if I'm doing them for reps, I like to fully set the bar back on the ground before going again just to make sure my form's good.


----------



## JoeyB (Dec 13, 2005)

I dunno why the three journals thing happened, must be this typing on a laptop and accidently hitting the enter key thing.

Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## JoeyB (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm gonna stick to this workout I have till I get back from florida I've decided. Then modify it when I get back to start bulking up.

I'm still iffy about my diet though and what I can do to eat more seeing as its going to be difficult (and expensive) to buy protien bar and bring protein shakes to class.

Suggestions on increasing food intake?


----------

